# So that's why they're called FLIES..



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

I fed Wendy from my most recent FF culture, for the first time out of this one, and basically about 1/3 of the dang things actually flew. Is there anything I can do or will I have to trash this culture?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Trash it immediately. I had 10 cultures flying last month from one or two flies that we're flying and they found ways out eventually and it was HELL. I actually baught an electric fly swatter lol.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, it's best to trash it. They are a huge pain. 

If you must use them, throw them in the freezer for a few minutes to slow them down. Not too long though, those little bodies freeze all the way through quickly. And then be careful not to get a face full of flies when you open your viv next.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been considering culturing some fliers, since so many people claim that frogs enjoy chasing them.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I purposely did it when I had tree frogs (and front opening tanks - BIG consideration).

I had some type of ff that was the size of Hydeii - but flew. Reed frogs would go nuts for them.

s


epiphytes etc. said:


> I've been considering culturing some fliers, since so many people claim that frogs enjoy chasing them.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you tried turkish gliders?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Well there's your problem. I feed my frogs walks...what do you call a fly that can't fly? 

A single wild type melonogaster getting into your culture, can cause hundreds of fliers to be born.
Higher temperatures can also allow flightless melonogasters to fly.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had that same surprise the other day! I just ordered some wingless mels


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Depending on how big the tank is and the type of frogs you have, open them up in tank in a stable spot and close top fast. Watch your frogs in true action


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> Higher temperatures can also allow flightless melonogasters to fly.


What's the temperature range that would cause this?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ebiforest said:


> What's the temperature range that would cause this?


Can someone else field this one? It's never happened to me. I've just read about it. It's got to be over 80, as I've hit 80 with no problems.


----------



## cosmo (Apr 27, 2010)

I've had that happen too but it was because a wild fruit fly managed to get in so i just throw that culture in the freezer then throw out the frozen flies. I wouldn't use it to make more cultures because every young will fly after that.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Here ya go: Frog Forum - Fruit Fly Culturing, Care and Feeding - Everything you need to know about Drosophila

Melanogaster with vestigial wings turn into fliers if reared above 81F.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

The magic number is near 31°C , that would be 87°F, during the first 60 hours of larvae stage. I wouldn't push anything over 82°.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Buy som Turkish gliders, I love watching my thumbs chase em down..


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

If you need the flies you can...

'Dust' a gallon size ziploc bag, don't leave too much excess powder

Holding the bag at an angle (opening downward) cover half of the culture

Hold bag tightly around the middle of the culture and partly open the lid by using excess bag to grip it.

Let the flies fly out

Close the lid, and shake the bag a bit to dust the flies

Pull out the culture from the bottom of the bag while keeping as tight as possible grip around the culture

Shake bag well, dusting the flies

And feed off

Front entry tanks are way better for this method, but for the most part, the flies can't fly while dusted. I used to do this all the time when I had fliers.


----------



## casemodgod (Jun 10, 2015)

So, umm. 

Lesson learned. After feeding Melo's for the first 4-6 months, I decided to try a few cultures of Hydei to see if the darts loved them more, bit bigger, juicier, ya know the routine.

Yeah, so....I had a culture that was really milky, and when I'd try to dump the flies into my duster cup, the goop would get everywhere.

In my intellectual dim spot of the day, I decided, eh, I'll put the entire culture into the tank and just let them crawl out of the cup to a certain death.

Hydei love to climb, and, they find a weird way to find the cracks in the tank lid.

I just got a phone call "Umm, they are all over the walls, everywhere, I can't possibly kill them all".

Needless to say, part of me is laughing, part of me is not happy, but its like a 90%/10% split.

It sounds like the entire culture pretty much took the one way ticket out of the tank gap. 

Lesson learned


----------



## Harts (May 6, 2014)

I found Wingless Mel's to be best.


----------

